# No period after stopping the pill 6 months ago :( HELP.



## ElegantAmbrosia (Apr 1, 2012)

I stopped the birth control pill last August.. and my normal menstrual cycle followed a few days later. I had been on the pill for almost 5 years so I figured it was time to give it a break. I noticed that month after month would come and go by and there was no period.. I took pregnancy test after test.. and I wasn't pregnant. Finally after about 4 months with no period I went into the doc and they ran some tests on me. All of the tests came back normal.. and she said after I hit the 6 month mark to just come back in so they can do an ultra-sound.. but I have no insurance. I haven't taken a pregnancy test for a while.. maybe a month.. and I did have some spotting for the first time about a week ago. I'm really confused.. but I don't think I'm pregnant. My doctor said that missing periods like this after the pill is abnormal but I keep seeing lots of women saying it's happened to them before. Does anyone have any advice, or any experience with something like this? I'm tired of waiting. I know it sounds weird but I just want to get my period!


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't have this problem coming off the pill but I did have it coming off of the depo shot. I didn't have a period for nine months and I was not pregnant! If I was you I would follow up with my doctor.


----------

